
OpenStreetMap reversed DWG decision on Crimea complaint - app4soft
https://lists.openstreetmap.org/pipermail/talk/2018-December/081781.html
======
app4soft
Finally, OpenStreetMap Foundation reversed latest OSM DWG statement of Crimea,
where DWG claimed that Crimea was marked as "Russia only territory".

OSM released _version 1.4_ of "Proposed features/Mapping disputed
boundaries".[0]

 _Embassy of Ukraine to UK_ already posted[1] reaction on new decision:

> _We welcome the decision of @openstreetmap to review its position regarding
> the Autonomous Republic of #Crimeaisukraine and to include it into the
> territory of #Ukraine._ [https://goo.gl/6Gt3eT](https://goo.gl/6Gt3eT)

 _OpenStreetMap Ukraine_ (Ukrainian OSM community) also reacted[2]:

> _Українська спільнота @openstreetmap вітає рішення ОСМФ щодо неділимості та
> теріторіальної цілісності України / The Ukrainian #OSM community welcomes
> the decision of the #OSMF on the indivisibility and territorial integrity of
> Ukraine #crimeaisukraine_

At this moment previous DWG statement is in power, where Crimea at this moment
is disputed territory between Ukraine (Crimea is part of Ukraine according
international law) and Russia (Crimea annexed by Russian Army since March
2014)

P.S.: Two weeks ago _Embassy of Ukraine to UK_ officially few times requested
OpenStreetMap to correct information on
[http://www.openstreetmap.org](http://www.openstreetmap.org) with regard to
the status of the temporarily occupied #Crimea.[3]

As result of this story few OSM users published their suggestion that
"OpenStreetMap Foundation silently sides with Russia".[4]

[0]
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Proposed_features/Mappin...](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Proposed_features/Mapping_disputed_boundaries)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/UkrEmbLondon/status/1072468324263571456](https://twitter.com/UkrEmbLondon/status/1072468324263571456)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/osm_ua/status/1072181574173634561](https://twitter.com/osm_ua/status/1072181574173634561)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18557418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18557418)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18661699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18661699)

------
antocv
All world maps are political, so?

